# Auto Train trip report



## fixj (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife and I just returned from a roundtrip journey on Amtrak Auto Train. I’m pleased to report that service and meals were all very good. Yes, it was the reduced menu with no steak, but the Braised Beef and Chicken Marsala were both very good. Paying extra for the wine was really no problem since all other Amtrak trips we have taken charged for wine anyway. Our server was Ron and he was very efficient and pleasant. We never lacked for anything during our meals. We had cloth table cloths, real silverware but disposable dishware. Very nice disposable dishware I might add.

We were in car 41 in a deluxe bedroom both directions and the luck of the draw put us in the A Phiip Randolph both times. Northbound we were in room K and Southbound in room D. Everything worked as it should and surprisingly were very few rattles on the trip. I did not need to use the duct tape I had brought along.



On 52 we had Pineapple as or car attendant. She is a 10 year employee and was very pleasant and helpful. When I asked about the ice situation she said that they gave them back the ice bin and she would get us a bucket, and we could have access to it anytime.

I learned that they call this the Service crew #5. We had the same crew both directions.

There were 3 sleeper dinner setting on 52 and 4 dinner settings on 53. We were lucky to arrive at the station early and got the first setting; 5pm on 52 and 4:30PM on 53. Coach announced three setting in both directions.



Our train consist was made up of 16 passenger cars and 26 auto carrier cars. We had 6 sleepers on both trips. The two deluxe sleepers were car 40 and our car 41. The dining car was located just in front of the sleepers making it a long trip for the folks in car 45. We had only to travel through car 40 to get to the dining car. The lounge was just in front of the sleeper dinner, but I had no reason to use it. It seemed busy in both directions. It was announced that we had 406 PX on board with 172 autos and 20 Priority autos. The mix was 176 sleeper PX and 230 coach PX. We did not use priority going up, and were one of the last folks to get our car in about an hour and a half. On 53 returning we purchased the PX service and were the 12th car delivered in Sanford.

On our arrival to catch 52 in Sanford, our arriving train was about an hour and a half late. As a result they did not start accepting autos until after 1PM. The staff however walked down the line of waiting cars and assigned claim numbers and I was able to walk to the terminal and check us in while we waited for them to start accepting cars. The pre-assigned numbering allowed that process to move along much more quickly and we were ahead of schedule and left Sanford at just before 4 PM. We arrived in Lorton about 30 minutes early. I slipped into the dining car at 6:30AM for the continental breakfast and the car was only half full. By the time I left it was full and an announcement was made to either wait for seats to open up or you could travel to the lounge car for complementary juice and muffins. Glad I went when I did.

On our return, as I stated we were in the same care 41 but in bedroom D this trip. Our car attendant was Tashaun and he has worked for Amtrak a little over a year. He was very helpful with a great smile. This train consist was made up of 43 cars; 15 PX cars and 28 Auto carriers’ cars with 482 PX on board. They did not report the mix of sleeper and coach PX. They did report 210 automobiles and 20 PX autos on board. My scanner reported 164 axles.

We had the 4:30 PM dinner call, and again had Ron as our server. He did another great job. I knew they would be in a hurry knowing there would be 4 settings, but we were not rushed and the service team worked together to make things run smoothly. I made a point to thank them for their service as I had heard about some of the staff reductions.

The night went quickly and we were in Jacksonville around 7AM. I used the coffee machine in our car. I don’t know about the regular sleepers, but the two deluxe sleepers use a liquid coffee system so there is always coffee available.



I did breakfast again a 6:30AM with the car only half full again and full when I left. I guess the early bird gets a seat promptly and the stragglers have to wait for space. They again announced complementary muffin and juicer in the lounge car.

When Tashaun came by to make up the room, he told us that our car was going out of service for a deep clean and maintenance. He said he was getting another deluxe sleeper in Sanford and would halve to make up all the rooms before boarding time. He removed all of the linen from all of the rooms. When we got to Sanford there was another deluxe sleeper spotted just across from our car and while we waited to get off I watch Tashaun moving all of the supplies to the “new” car. I guess they took care of the transfer after all the PX had left and I really don’t know anything else about where the A. Philip Randolph went. We arrived about 30 minutes early and got our car in just minutes and were on our way before 9 AM

This was a great trip and did not feel any change in service since the staff and amenities reduction. The service crew we all pleasant and seemed happy in their jobs. I was very happy to make this trip.

Jim


----------



## OBS (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## fixj (Aug 13, 2014)

I forgot to mention the bottled water on the train. Our room had 4 bottles in it both directions. And while there was not a supply of water out for the taking, both attendants told us to just ask if we needed more water.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2014)

☺ Nice trip report and pics! Glad to know the Auto Train Crews are still working hard to serve the pax in spite of the Bean Counters attempts to make LD Travel a Motel 6 on Tracks!


----------



## shelzp (Aug 17, 2014)

I enjoyed reading your report and seeing the photos as well. I wouldn't have occasion to take this particular train but you made it very clear and interesting! A few months ago I was on a little trip in Virginia and happened to notice a sign that said Amtrak Auto Train and was pleased to have at least gotten a glimpse of it. Amazing to realize just how many train cars there are in the consist.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have never seen a picture of the deluxe sleeper coffee area. That is quite cool. I really like the ice drawer.


----------



## fixj (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll be making this trip again in June and will report any changes. I have Car 41 again both directions.

Here is another photo of the coffee machine in car 40 and car locator sign


----------



## rrdude (Apr 23, 2015)

I too am glad you had a great trip.

However, (isn't there always a "however" for a constantly complaining SOB?) having ridden the AT on a regular basis since 2000, it's disheartening to know how much better it "could be".

I guess I could learn to live with all the amenity downgrades, (cheaper meal, plasticware, etc., etc.) I just can't see going with only one Lounge car though. It was such a clusterfu#% when I went, it totally turned off my wife, and we had to suffer I-95 this past spring break. (I'll NEVER do that again, but won't be back on the AT either....)

Glad you enjoyed the trip. Thanx for the report.


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 24, 2015)

Rereading your trip report, I noticed that you spelled A. Philip Randolph's name correctly, even though Amtrak's signage people didn't

(Note "A. Phillip Randolph" with double L's on the car side). :giggle:

Ron and Tashaun are two of the Good Guys.

Tom


----------



## PaulM (Jun 16, 2015)

> I’m pleased to report that service and meals were all very good. Yes, it was the reduced menu with no steak, but the Braised Beef and Chicken Marsala were both very good.


I wouldn't be pleased if a deluxe bedroom didn't rate a steak. Even a roomette on the lowly CZ does. At least as of a few days ago.


----------

